# Best Cheap Oval Cocotte?



## DitmasPork (Feb 9, 2022)

I'm looking for an inexpensive oval cocotte (enamel/cast iron), 5–7 qt—don't wanna go the Staub or Le Creuset direction.

Curious on what my options are. So far I've found a Tramontina for around $60; and the Martha Stewart for $100. Any other suggestions appreciated.


----------



## ptolemy (Feb 9, 2022)

The problem here is... the enamel. If you believe most of it is similar/same, then any of those will work with large handles... People go for other 2 brands if they firmly believe that their enamel is superior and having a brand name would make a difference when served at the table...


----------



## AT5760 (Feb 9, 2022)

Have you thought about Lodge? I like both their raw cast iron and carbon steel products. 

I haven’t tried Tramontina’s cast iron, but generally I feel their products are very good for the price.


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 9, 2022)

ptolemy said:


> The problem here is... the enamel. If you believe most of it is similar/same, then any of those will work with large handles... People go for other 2 brands if they firmly believe that their enamel is superior and having a brand name would make a difference when served at the table...


I don't think the difference in enamel quality is entirely in people's heads. I cheaped out on some enamelled cast iron too, and all of them ended up slowly getting chips in just a few years (when I never had a single chip in my better stuff).
The problem is figuring it which brands are decent, and which ones aren't... but I'm done playing the lottery on Made in China enamel cookware.


----------



## OldSaw (Feb 9, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> I'm looking for an inexpensive oval cocotte (enamel/cast iron), 5–7 qt—don't wanna go the Staub or Le Creuset direction.
> 
> Curious on what my options are. So far I've found a Tramontina for around $60; and the Martha Stewart for $100. Any other suggestions appreciated.


I would have said Staub (Heavy sigh). They can be reasonably priced in that size when on sale at places like Cutlery and More.

Just a shared thought, I was at a kitchen supply store in a very trendy tourist town a few months ago and the proprietor told me that she quit carrying Staub and Le Creuset because she was selling Lodge at a rate of 10:1 or better. It’s what everyone asked for. I don’t have one, but thought I’d just pass along someone else’s professional opinion based on her sales statistics.


----------



## ptolemy (Feb 9, 2022)

Jovidah said:


> I don't think the difference in enamel quality is entirely in people's heads. I cheaped out on some enamelled cast iron too, and all of them ended up slowly getting chips in just a few years (when I never had a single chip in my better stuff).
> The problem is figuring it which brands are decent, and which ones aren't... but I'm done playing the lottery on Made in China enamel cookware.



that's my point though... if you think there is, the obv if you buy those 2 brands, it's a lifetime investment.... if you don't then, spending 1/5th of the cost for 2-4 years, might be a way to go. I don't think I can convince anyone either way, but that's also because I owned both high end and cheap enamel, and it's just not for me...


----------



## OldSaw (Feb 9, 2022)

ptolemy said:


> that's my point though... if you think there is, the obv if you buy those 2 brands, it's a lifetime investment.... if you don't then, spending 1/5th of the cost for 2-4 years, might be a way to go. I don't think I can convince anyone either way, but that's also because I owned both high end and cheap enamel, and it's just not for me...


My wife bought one at Aldi one time and I don’t think it even lasted a year.


----------



## JASinIL2006 (Feb 9, 2022)

OldSaw said:


> My wife bought one at Aldi one time and I don’t think it even lasted a year.



Same here. My Aldi enameled Dutch oven was great for a year or two. Now it’s chipping like crazy. Less expensive upfront, but not a good value in the end.


----------



## McMan (Feb 10, 2022)

Gift or for you?
If for you, why not eBay? You could probably score a beaut with light use. There's often very good light-use (presumably estate) enameled cast iron; some of the less collectible brands can be had at reasonable prices with a little patience: Cousances, Descoware, Copco, etc.. The Cousances doufeu are nice design, with the indented top on the lid for ice.
I'd rather put my trust in a good MCM piece than new stuff--and it'd probably be roughly the same in terms of price. 

I actually had a Martha Stewart dutch oven 15 years ago. It was a good pot and took a beating. Lasted 4-5 years. It was prone to chips at the lip since new, and then after a few years the enamel began to lose gloss and get porous. Then it was also recalled--become pots' enamel would shatter with temp change (!).


----------



## DitmasPork (Feb 10, 2022)

McMan said:


> Gift or for you?
> If for you, why not eBay? You could probably score a beaut with light use. There's often very good light-use (presumably estate) enameled cast iron; some of the less collectible brands can be had at reasonable prices with a little patience: Cousances, Descoware, Copco, etc.. The Cousances doufeu are nice design, with the indented top on the lid for ice.
> I'd rather put my trust in a good MCM piece than new stuff--and it'd probably be roughly the same in terms of price.
> 
> I actually had a Martha Stewart dutch oven 15 years ago. It was a good pot and took a beating. Lasted 4-5 years. It was prone to chips at the lip since new, and then after a few years the enamel began to lose gloss and get porous. Then it was also recalled--become pots' enamel would shatter with temp change (!).


It’s for me, not a gift, would be put to fairly regular (weekly) use in my home kitchen. I’ve been considering the cheap route, but putting on the breaks after reading other comments on this thread. TBH, I never thought about enamel quality—the only enameled pot we have is my wife’s Le Creuset, it’s about 20 years old.


----------



## DitmasPork (Feb 10, 2022)

AT5760 said:


> Have you thought about Lodge? I like both their raw cast iron and carbon steel products.
> 
> I haven’t tried Tramontina’s cast iron, but generally I feel their products are very good for the price.


Cheers. Yeah, thought about Lodge, but prefer not a raw cast iron.


----------



## AT5760 (Feb 10, 2022)

They sell enameled as well: Enameled Oval Dutch Oven | Lodge Cast Iron

I forgot to mention in my initial reply that I have a Lodge enameled cast iron skillet as well. No damage to the cooking surface on 10 years of use. The handle has a couple of chips from bumps. Overall, a good value.


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 10, 2022)

FWIW over the last decade Le Creuset's prices have gone through the roof, while Staub has stayed somewhat stable, so as a result they tend to be significantly cheaper now. They also show up for sale around the typical 'shopping holidays' like Black Friday and Amazon Prime days if you're willing to wait for a good deal.


----------



## OldSaw (Feb 10, 2022)

AT5760 said:


> They sell enameled as well: Enameled Oval Dutch Oven | Lodge Cast Iron
> 
> I forgot to mention in my initial reply that I have a Lodge enameled cast iron skillet as well. No damage to the cooking surface on 10 years of use. The handle has a couple of chips from bumps. Overall, a good value.


It’s good to hear from someone who has one and uses it. After the cheap ones we went straight to Staub. I just checked prices on Staub and even the sale prices are significantly higher than when I last bought one. Perhaps Lodge has the price:quality ratio dialed in better than everyone else.


----------



## JASinIL2006 (Feb 10, 2022)

AT5760 said:


> They sell enameled as well: Enameled Oval Dutch Oven | Lodge Cast Iron
> 
> I forgot to mention in my initial reply that I have a Lodge enameled cast iron skillet as well. No damage to the cooking surface on 10 years of use. The handle has a couple of chips from bumps. Overall, a good value.



We have a large Lodge enameled Dutch oven, too, and it is holding up quite well, in contrast to the Aldi model that is chipping.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 10, 2022)

i have an oval Staub. its okay. solid. the shape is not warming to me. i use it like i would a dutch oven. i have YET to cook a chicken in it. i got it on sale at a cooking boutique store on the precipice of closing, and got a killer deal. i swapped the chicken lid-knob with my LC stock pot, so it would be easier to fit in an oven. my stock pot looks ridiculous now. haha. anyways. i am shocked how much more work it is to dump the contents from an oval pot. the best spot is where a handle is located. going from the sides, the pour gets wide. i usually have to get my wife to help guide food with a spoon.

i should really cook a chicken in it. soon. i want a round one badly.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 10, 2022)

oh..having said that. my brother has the Martha steward version. he is a neanderthal in the kitchen and his is chip free. my wife bought him the pot for the holidays maybe 10 years ago. 8 years, maybe.

to be fair. my original LC dutch oven eventually chipped badly. it put shards into a stew i was feeding the neighborhood elderly folks. i got rid of the pot because i didnt want to hurt one of my neighbors. that pot lasted 20 years maybe. it looked awful, but it didnt chip for the longest time. but when it did, the chips were huge. i believe the pot is now a giant food bowl for a friends pet Mastiff.


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 10, 2022)

Yeah honestly, why oval? It's not a shape that works well on most stoves... I guess if you're really hardcore about making whole bird dishes like coq au vin it's something to consider but even then I think I'd lean towards just getting a larger round one.


----------



## OldSaw (Feb 10, 2022)

Jovidah said:


> Yeah honestly, why oval? It's not a shape that works well on most stoves... I guess if you're really hardcore about making whole bird dishes like coq au vin it's something to consider but even then I think I'd lean towards just getting a larger round one.


We use our oval for things like pork loin roast. The oval really is a pain if trying to pour anything out of it. I like browning the roast on all sides on the cooktop before putting it in the oven, the shape has never been a problem for that.


----------



## DitmasPork (Feb 10, 2022)

boomchakabowwow said:


> i have an oval Staub. its okay. solid. the shape is not warming to me. i use it like i would a dutch oven. i have YET to cook a chicken in it. i got it on sale at a cooking boutique store on the precipice of closing, and got a killer deal. i swapped the chicken lid-knob with my LC stock pot, so it would be easier to fit in an oven. my stock pot looks ridiculous now. haha. anyways. i am shocked how much more work it is to dump the contents from an oval pot. the best spot is where a handle is located. going from the sides, the pour gets wide. i usually have to get my wife to help guide food with a spoon.
> 
> i should really cook a chicken in it. soon. i want a round one badly.


Good point about transferring contents—I was initially looking for an oval. Food for thought.


----------



## btbyrd (Feb 10, 2022)

I’ve had a Tramontina for like 18 years and like it as much as LC. It has held up really well. I don‘t know if the new ones are built the same, but I’d buy mine again.


----------



## DitmasPork (Feb 10, 2022)

Anyone have experience with either Made-In or Great Jones? Found them in my search but don't know anyone who has one. Both in the under-$200 zone—tad more than I'd like to spend, but open to up the budget a little.









Enameled Cast Iron Dutch Oven | 5.5 Quart | Made In


Our 5.5 quart enameled Cast Iron Dutch Oven can sear, saute, braise, or bake. Crafted in Northeast France, this is a kitchen essential you’ll have forever.



madeincookware.com












The Dutchess


Our enameled cast-iron Dutch oven comes in seven colors. An oval shape gives ample space for browning and searing.




greatjonesgoods.com


----------



## lane (Feb 10, 2022)

I have almost a dozen from running a restaurant kitchen for several years, plus ones I've added or tested since. 

Between Staub and Le Creuset, the biggest issue people raise actually tends to be the color inside. Using both, I can say it's like good knives -- you can do more with a more technical product but you have to use it properly. The black interior does work meaningfully better and over thousands of days of use lasts a good bit better, but you have to look at your food underway and lift it up with a silicone spatula to see how it's doing. You really should do this with a white interior as well but it's just a learned skill. Once obtained, you'll like the result better.

On a couple different occasions we got some Lodge enameled ovens for some short term capacity needs. They all looked bad after a couple hundred hours of use -- edge chips inside and out and some large flakes coming loose in the inside corners. Hey, Lodge doesn't have much margin and they have to cut corners on the kiln process and on the quality of metal prep and the enamel itself. I've been told older ones were a bit better but none of them were great. Some of the cheaper ones aren't painted on the underside, so there's a rough edge that will chew up an induction cooktop if that's a concern to you. 

More recently I've tried Misen and the Kana Milo and saw a prototype of the FireUp. The Kana Milo is quite a bit lighter and takes longer to heat up to where the heat is even across the oven, but the lighter weight may be a plus for you. Nice colors, very little supply. They have a 3.5 and 5.5 quart version priced around $110 and $140 or so. The Misen is quite heavy but so far has been quite sturdy. It has a plus that the bottom is broad with fairly sharp corners -- many dutch ovens are so curved on the sides it's almost like cooking in a wok and you don't have enough area to sear much at one time. We got the grill top with the Misen we have (it was the only version available) and do not recommend it -- you want to be able to pick up and replace the lid repeatedly and the grill top requires two hands to do so -- versus lifting with one hand and poking the contents with a spatula or spoon. The standard knob-version lid would be our recommendation. It was on a 20% sale, taking it down to $132 plus tax, shipping included, and very generous return privileges even if used (use for 60 days and can return it with free return shipping). On those terms, why not try it? It does have a white interior, but the enamel has been pretty sturdy so far. It's on the big side -- 7 quart. 

My recommendation? Better to get just one and make it a good one. Stores recommend the 5 quart but chefs and more intensive users recommend 7 quart or so because it gives you more cooking room. Don't go way overboard or you just tend to burn your food, but 7 quart dutch ovens tend to be cheaper than 5 quart ones. A 7 quart Staub cocotte runs $299 or so right now. That would be my #1 recommendation. And get round, not oval, unless you already have round ones and want a specialty oven.


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 10, 2022)

OldSaw said:


> We use our oval for things like pork loin roast. The oval really is a pain if trying to pour anything out of it. I like browning the roast on all sides on the cooktop before putting it in the oven, the shape has never been a problem for that.


I'm not a fan of tall pans for roasting; doesn't come out as well. Either I throw the frying pan in the oven or I transfer it to some oven tray; gives better results IMO.



lane said:


> I have almost a dozen from running a restaurant kitchen for several years, plus ones I've added or tested since.
> 
> Between Staub and Le Creuset, the biggest issue people raise actually tends to be the color inside. Using both, I can say it's like good knives -- you can do more with a more technical product but you have to use it properly. The black interior does work meaningfully better and over thousands of days of use lasts a good bit better, but you have to look at your food underway and lift it up with a silicone spatula to see how it's doing. You really should do this with a white interior as well but it's just a learned skill. Once obtained, you'll like the result better.
> 
> ...


Yeah I think a lot of people worry about the inside of the Staubs but after I got one I found the color to be a complete non-issue. No problem at all to see the color of your butter and things like that.

Another thing that came to mind. For smaller volumes its also worth considering a saucier instead. You'll retain more surface area for browning.


----------



## Dan- (Feb 10, 2022)

If you can wait, Zwilling often has seconds sales on Staub. And Jovidah, I'd call that a saute pan? I have an older version with the honeycomb bottom, and we use it for everything, including sukiyaki.

I don't like the ovals for cocottes. Fill the remaining space with vegetables.

I have an oval Le Creuset, and all my other enameled cast iron is Staub (8 qt, 5.5 qt, 2 qt, sauté, all their oval roasters, grill pan...)


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 10, 2022)

I just used the name Staub used on their website. I honestly don't really know what to call it. 
But yeah it's similar to a saute pan too, but it doesn't have the long handle. It's basically just a Dutch oven at half the height. 
It's pretty versatile although admittedly it somewhat overlaps with normal saute and frying pans. But made more sense for me than buying a tiny cocotte that has no surface area for browning...


----------



## Bobby2shots (Feb 11, 2022)

Jovidah said:


> I just used the name Staub used on their website. I honestly don't really know what to call it.
> But yeah it's similar to a saute pan too, but it doesn't have the long handle. It's basically just a Dutch oven at half the height.
> It's pretty versatile although admittedly it somewhat overlaps with normal saute and frying pans. But made more sense for me than buying a tiny cocotte that has no surface area for browning...



Braiser? I bought the Le Creuset 3.5L braiser,,, very nice. Great if you're cooking for a smaller family or a couple. I think the 4.7L version might be more practical for larger groups.


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 11, 2022)

Bobby2shots said:


> Braiser? I bought the Le Creuset 3.5L braiser,,, very nice. Great if you're cooking for a smaller family or a couple. I think the 4.7L version might be more practical for larger groups.


Yeah that looks like the same kind of thing. I'm not sure the manufacturers agree yet on what to call it.  It's just enamelled cast iron that's a bit wider and less tall in shape compared to the normal Dutch ovens. It might not be ideal for soups, but I quite like having the larger surface area. 
Largely personal preference but I think it's one that's at least worthy of consideration.


----------



## DitmasPork (Feb 11, 2022)

Bobby2shots said:


> Braiser? I bought the Le Creuset 3.5L braiser,,, very nice. Great if you're cooking for a smaller family or a couple. I think the 4.7L version might be more practical for larger groups.


Cool. Personally, I'm looking for something that's in the 5–7 qt ballpark. Yeah, Le Creuset (or Staub) would be great, but beyond my current budget, hence the theme of this thread. Lotta good thoughtsrecommendations here—biggest takeaway for me, was being aware of enamel quality, which I'd not even considered.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Feb 11, 2022)

Jovidah said:


> FWIW over the last decade Le Creuset's prices have gone through the roof, while Staub has stayed somewhat stable, so as a result they tend to be significantly cheaper now. They also show up for sale around the typical 'shopping holidays' like Black Friday and Amazon Prime days if you're willing to wait for a good deal.



Amen to that; I got a heckuca deal on a year-end clearance from Staub. They had prices reduced by 40%,,,, but,,, after putting the items in my cart, I got a further 40% off that reduced price. To their credit, they honoured the price even though there was an obvious error on their website. I ended up buying 2 Staub cocottes. The next morning I was going to buy a couple more, but they had now "fixed" the error. 

I've also got a few Le Creuset (braiser and large Dutch oven) plus I bought a Le Creuset "stainless" saucier with beautifully rounded bottom edges..


----------



## Bobby2shots (Feb 11, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> Cool. Personally, I'm looking for something that's in the 5–7 qt ballpark. Yeah, Le Creuset (or Staub) would be great, but beyond my current budget, hence the theme of this thread. Lotta good thoughtsrecommendations here—biggest takeaway for me, was being aware of enamel quality, which I'd not even considered.



Then I think the choice is fairly obvious,,, go with the Tramontina. It seems to get fairly good and consistent reviews. Just avoid banging metal spoons on the rim. If possible, buy at Costco, because they offer the best no-quibble return policy.


----------



## WPerry (Feb 11, 2022)

FWIW, I see Staub fairly regularly at Home Goods, which is a retailer under the same parent company as Marshalls, TJ Maxx, etc. I don't recall specific pricing, and I don't think that they quite got down to that $100 price point, but I've seen some very aggressive deals that were certainly close enough that the lifetime nature of the pieces would make the difference worthwhile, IMO (I want to say that 150-, 160-ish). If I hadn't already had most of my enameled cast iron bases covered, I would have been sorely tempted on a half-dozen occasions. I mean, I was still tempted, but, ya know...


----------



## Bobby2shots (Feb 11, 2022)

One thing that hasn't been mentioned so far, is the possibility of "crazing" with cheaper enamelled cast-iron cookware. (hairline cracks in the enamel). This crazing can build up over time, reducing the effectiveness of the non-stick properties. Avoiding rapid temperature extremes can help to a degree.


----------



## DitmasPork (Feb 11, 2022)

Bobby2shots said:


> Then I think the choice is fairly obvious,,, go with the Tramontina. It seems to get fairly good and consistent reviews. Just avoid banging metal spoons on the rim. If possible, buy at Costco, because they offer the best no-quibble return policy.



Cheers. I think right now the front runner for me is Made In, which are manufactured in France. The Tramontina would be my good budget option, but a little hesitant because they're apparently made in China. Not pulling the trigger imminently, still window shopping.








Enameled Cast Iron Dutch Oven | 5.5 Quart | Made In


Our 5.5 quart enameled Cast Iron Dutch Oven can sear, saute, braise, or bake. Crafted in Northeast France, this is a kitchen essential you’ll have forever.



madeincookware.com


----------



## Bobby2shots (Feb 11, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> Cool. Personally, I'm looking for something that's in the 5–7 qt ballpark. Yeah, Le Creuset (or Staub) would be great, but beyond my current budget, hence the theme of this thread. Lotta good thoughtsrecommendations here—biggest takeaway for me, was being aware of enamel quality, which I'd not even considered.



Here ya go,,, this is from Costco.ca (Canada). 2 pots for $99.99 CDN or roughly $78.00 U.S.



https://www.costco.ca/tramontina-cast-iron-covered-casserole-set%2c-2-piece.product.100530311.html


----------



## DitmasPork (Feb 11, 2022)

Bobby2shots said:


> Here ya go,,, this is from Costco.ca (Canada). 2 pots for $99.99 CDN or roughly $78.00 U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.costco.ca/tramontina-cast-iron-covered-casserole-set%2c-2-piece.product.100530311.html



Cheers! I'd just signed up for Costco a couple of months ago.


----------



## McMan (Feb 11, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> It’s for me, not a gift, would be put to fairly regular (weekly) use in my home kitchen. I’ve been considering the cheap route, but putting on the breaks after reading other comments on this thread. TBH, I never thought about enamel quality—the only enameled pot we have is my wife’s Le Creuset, it’s about 20 years old.


My thinking is vintage all the way... For $100 or less you can find an oval in really nice shape, made in europe (France or Belgium or Denmark).


----------



## Bobby2shots (Feb 11, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> Cheers! I'd just signed up for Costco a couple of months ago.



Just be aware that some dealers will sell "factory seconds".

I just searched Costco.com (U.S.A.) and couldn't find the 2-piece Tramontina set. Mind you, Costco.com is their mail-order site,,, so, you may find it much cheaper at your local Costco warehouse.


----------



## DitmasPork (Feb 11, 2022)

Bobby2shots said:


> Just be aware that some dealers will sell "factory seconds".
> 
> I just searched Costco.com (U.S.A.) and couldn't find the 2-piece Tramontina set. Mind you, Costco.com is their mail-order site,,, so, you may find it much cheaper at your local Costco warehouse.


I've bought Tramontina mixing bowls at my CostCo, I'm sure they have the Dutch Ovens. Gotta sleep on the options.


----------



## OldSaw (Feb 11, 2022)

Bobby2shots said:


> Amen to that; I got a heckuca deal on a year-end clearance from Staub. They had prices reduced by 40%,,,, but,,, after putting the items in my cart, I got a further 40% off that reduced price. To their credit, they honoured the price even though there was an obvious error on their website. I ended up buying 2 Staub cocottes. The next morning I was going to buy a couple more, but they had now "fixed" the error.
> 
> I've also got a few Le Creuset (braiser and large Dutch oven) plus I bought a Le Creuset "stainless" saucier with beautifully rounded bottom edges..


I also have the saucier and it is absolutely wonderful. If I’m making something with a roux base, I start it in there and then transfer to the Dutch oven. I like to start the onions in the roux after it reaches the desired color.


----------



## rickbern (Feb 13, 2022)

Ditmas, approach this with an open mind. I’m a nut for clay and ceramics,I think they bring a new dimension to things. I tend to brown the meat for my braises in carbon steel then I’ll sauté the mirepoix in the Dutch oven or clay pot. I don’t own one of these Emile Henry’s but I have tons of la Chamba. If I needed it, this is what I’d buy. Love it or hate it, at least I’m not dishing out the same old recommendation!









Oval Dutch Oven


Thanks to our innovative Flame ceramic®, the Emile Henry Dutch Ovens offer all the advantages of cooking in ceramic: slow, even cooking which brings out the flavors of your ingredients. The Dutch oven can be used for soups, stews, for braising meats and poultry, and it also bakes a brilliant...




www.emilehenryusa.com





if you’re intrigued with the idea and you want to go all in, buy one of these






__





Black Clay, La Chamba Oval Casserole


Shop at Ancient Cookware for a full line of cookware from Colombia, featuring Black Clay, La Chamba Cookware, as well as other unique Clay items from deep inside the Amazon




ancientcookware.com


----------



## DitmasPork (Feb 13, 2022)

rickbern said:


> Ditmas, approach this with an open mind. I’m a nut for clay and ceramics,I think they bring a new dimension to things. I tend to brown the meat for my braises in carbon steel then I’ll sauté the mirepoix in the Dutch oven or clay pot. I don’t own one of these Emile Henry’s but I have tons of la Chamba. If I needed it, this is what I’d buy. Love it or hate it, at least I’m not dishing out the same old recommendation!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers! I'm actually fan of Emile Henry, have a ceramic oval roasting pan that I use regularly. I've nothing against ceramic/earthenware—much of my braising done in an old, cheap, Chinese claypot. The claypot has served me well—but searching for something larger in the 5–7qt range. I'll choeck out those links.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Feb 14, 2022)

I've been meaning to order an Emile Henry bread "cloche" for quite some time. I've got some Staub ceramic 9" and 11" pie-plates which are very nice, and a large oval ceramic covered casserole from Le Creuset, as well as a few of the smaller Le Creuset covered rectangular and square ceramic casseroles. The Cloche comes in red, or charcoal, and this one which is called "linen".


----------



## Dan- (Feb 19, 2022)

Heads up: oval Staubs are on sale this weekend. Also some really terrible knives. 






Shop Presidents Day Sale | Official ZWILLING Shop


ZWILLING J.A. Henckels carries an extensive collection of Cutlery, Cookware, Flatware, Tabletop and More! Find the best Presidents Day Deals here.




www.zwilling.com


----------



## KitchenCommander (Feb 22, 2022)

Most anything going in the oven, I like bare cast iron. No worry of chipping or cracking over time, and if the seasoning gets damaged, I can repair it myself. Only unless I was going a heavy tomato based sauce would I look elsewhere for oven use. Even pricey enameled products can crack and chip if not cared for properly. Nothing to be done about that, but a rusty raw cast iron pan/oven can be brought back from the brink of disintegration if you try hard enough.

We have a Martha Stewart enameled dutch oven for 6-7 years now and have not had any trouble with it. But it is not a high-use item. We use it for making soups, chilis, and other liquid based foods that require some simmer time. This is what I like the enamel for, protection against acidic dishes and long cook times with a lot of liquid. Probably use it once a month for 6 years. Which is actually more than the seasoned cast iron dutch ovens now that I think of it.

Anything roasted in the oven is usually accompanied by enough fat to keep the raw cast iron nice and glossy. Washes out with a bit of warm water every time. It helps that my dutch ovens are all older and as smooth on the inside as an equivalent enameled product.


----------



## JASinIL2006 (Feb 22, 2022)

Personally, I'm not a fan of using bare cast iron for any kind of braise, but especially anything involving acid (wine, tomato). That means about 90% of the braising I do wouldn't go in cast iron. Acidity + heat + long cooking time = good way to strip seasoning. I really am not a fan of that metallic taste you can get when cooking for a long time in cast iron.


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 22, 2022)

Yeah same here. The one thing I'm inclined to buy a bare cast iron Dutch oven for is bread baking. At least on my cheapo made in China enamelled cast iron the inside really started looking worse after preheating it empty in the oven a few times.


----------



## DitmasPork (Feb 22, 2022)

I almost pulled the trigger on a Staub oval cocotte from the Zwilling sale—but balked, couldn’t bare getting it in the red color up for offer. My search goes on.


----------



## NotAddictedYet (Apr 12, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> I almost pulled the trigger on a Staub oval cocotte from the Zwilling sale—but balked, couldn’t bare getting it in the red color up for offer. My search goes on.



Not sure if you already bought something, but Staub is having another sale. The cherry 4 quart is still in stock for 120. There is a 5.5 quart in white too if you are looking for bigger pot for not much more. Warning these have visual imperfection (in my case, nothing) and is final sale.









Buy Staub Cast Iron Cocotte | ZWILLING.COM


Staub Cast Iron 4 qt, round, Cocotte, cherry - Visual Imperfections ►Free shipping on orders above $59 ✓ Order now directly from the manufacturer✓




www.zwilling.com













Buy Staub Cast Iron Cocotte | ZWILLING.COM


Staub Cast Iron 5.5 qt, round, Cocotte, white - Visual Imperfections ►Free shipping on orders above $59 ✓ Order now directly from the manufacturer✓




www.zwilling.com


----------



## DitmasPork (Apr 12, 2022)

NotAddictedYet said:


> Not sure if you already bought something, but Staub is having another sale. The cherry 4 quart is still in stock for 120. There is a 5.5 quart in white too if you are looking for bigger pot for not much more. Warning these have visual imperfection (in my case, nothing) and is final sale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers! Really appreciate the tip! The 5.5qt seems perfect for me. However, I've stopped looking—been slammed with some medical bills, with more to come, so gotta tighten the purse strings.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 12, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> Cheers. I think right now the front runner for me is Made In, which are manufactured in France. The Tramontina would be my good budget option, but a little hesitant because they're apparently made in China. Not pulling the trigger imminently, still window shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think i am liking that Made-in. and apparently it comes in Blue!! my favorite color. i might get one..soon.


----------



## btbyrd (Apr 28, 2022)

I've had an enameled cast iron dutch oven from Tramontina for like... going on the better part of 20 years now. Cook's Illustrated had put it as their best buy, so that's what I went for instead of the winning Le Creuset that cost six times as much. I think I got it at Walmart for like $40. Anyway, it has held up great and still gets busted out frequently for big braises and large batches of chili. [Edit: It looks like I already expressed these sentiments a couple months back in the thread. Apologies for the reiteration.]

The Made In looks nice enough, but if you're willing to pay $199, you may as well wait to find Le Creuset or Staub on sale.


----------

